
Jeff Bezos' Blue Origin Secures Customer for New Glenn, Releases Video of Rocket - redkite
http://www.space.com/35954-blue-origin-new-glenn-rocket-video.html
======
MR4D
Animation, not video.

Normally I wouldn't nitpick, but on this, it's effectively clickbaity.

